# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Ποιο καρδερινοκαναρο να επιλεξω?

## sefis

Καλησπερα σας.Ειμαι σε μια φαση διλημματος για αγορα καρδερινοκαναρου.Το πρωτο ειναι περιπου 1,5 ετων και λεει μονο καρδερινα και το αλλο ειναι 8 μηνων και εχει φωνες απο αηδονι,παπαδια,καλογερο και καθολου καρδερινα.Τα ακουσα και τα δυο και ομολογω οτι το δευτερο μου αρεσε πιο πολυ,αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως το δευτερο μετα την πτεροροια χασει τις φωνες απο αηδονι κλπ.Επισης εχω μια καρδερινα στο μπαλκονι μου.Τι μου προτεινετε να επιλεξω?Ποιο απο τα δυο?

----------


## vag21

παρε αυτο που σου αρεσει πιο πολυ και αντεχει η τσεπη σου.

----------


## johnakos32

Κανε αυτο που λεει ο Βαγγελης οποιο σου αρεσει πιο πολυ παντος καθολου καρδερινα πως γινεται να μην λεει? με τον καρδερινο σου εξω παντος ολο και κατι θα πει , η καρδερινα σου λεει τιποτα η στομα εχει και μιλια δεν εχει?

----------


## sefis

Η καρδερινα ειναι ασταματητη.Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι εαν μετα την επομενη πτεροροια χασει τις αλλες φωνες και χρειαστει παλι δασκαλεμα.Οσο για την τσεπη οκ υπαρχει διαφορα στην τιμη αλλα το αντεχω και στις δυο περιπτωσεις.

----------


## Steliosan

Να παρεις καναρινι.

----------


## Shin Kazama

> Καλησπερα σας.Ειμαι σε μια φαση διλημματος για αγορα καρδερινοκαναρου.Το πρωτο ειναι περιπου 1,5 ετων και λεει μονο καρδερινα και το αλλο ειναι 8 μηνων και εχει φωνες απο αηδονι,παπαδια,καλογερο και καθολου καρδερινα.Τα ακουσα και τα δυο και ομολογω οτι το δευτερο μου αρεσε πιο πολυ,αλλα φοβαμαι μηπως το δευτερο μετα την πτεροροια χασει τις φωνες απο αηδονι κλπ.Επισης εχω μια καρδερινα στο μπαλκονι μου.Τι μου προτεινετε να επιλεξω?Ποιο απο τα δυο?


Να πάρεις αυτό που άκουσες και σου άρεσε περισσότερο. Όσο για τις φωνές, είναι όντως πιθανό να χάσει κάποιες στην πτερόροια, αλλά μην φανταστείς ότι θα πατήσει ''delete'' και θα ξεχάσει τα πάντα.
Και πιθανότατα θα πάρει και φωνές από την καρδερίνα σου.

----------


## sefis

Ευχαριστω παιδια!!!

----------


## θωμας

και μη ξεχασεις να βαλεις κανα βιντεακι να ακουσουμε  :Happy:

----------

